# I just HAD to share these pictures XD



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

My cousin found three baby mice today at work. They are maybe a week old if that  They were just toooooo cuttttteeee! He brought them to our house because my mom has some experience with baby mice. Many years back my brothers were taking down the garbage, and found what looked like a mushroom. When it started to move they knew it wasn't. Here is this tiny hairless, baby mouse. The vet said by the description he was less then a day old.  My mother had some dehydrated milk she feed him with a dropper. He was soooo tiny that even with an eye dropper his whole body got drenched with every drop. It took many days of feeding around the clock, but the tiny mousey survived. We named him Jr. He lived as a part of our family for almost 4 years.  He had never seen another mouse, and by his age had probably never even nursed off of his mother. So he actually believed he was a person :lol: He thought my mom was actually his real mother. Every time she would hold him he would groom every single one of her fingers. He was just the sweetest little guy I ever knew. I miss you Jr. It was nice to see these little baby mice. It reminded me of our little Jr.


----------



## gogrnny1955 (Jul 6, 2011)

Awwww,
Baby mice are so sweet.
They do make great pets too.
My very first pet was a mouse I bought as a small child.
I remember saving pop bottles until I had enough to buy it myself.
50 cents plus 2 cents tax.
It was a very looooooooooooong time ago :roll:


----------



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

gogrnny1955 said:


> Awwww,
> Baby mice are so sweet.
> They do make great pets too.
> My very first pet was a mouse I bought as a small child.
> ...


 They do make good pets.  And I bet those were the days :lol:


----------



## gogrnny1955 (Jul 6, 2011)

Yes they were.
We could see a double feature movie with a contest for a new bike during
intermission for 50 cents every Sat.
The candy bars we now pay 1.00 or more for each were 3 for a dime at Savon.
a single scoop of ice cream was .5 cents or .10 for a double scoop with cone.
I'm old :lol:


----------



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

gogrnny1955 said:


> Yes they were.
> We could see a double feature movie with a contest for a new bike during
> intermission for 50 cents every Sat.
> The candy bars we now pay 1.00 or more for each were 3 for a dime at Savon.
> ...


 Man that must have been living


----------

